# Hello folks. I would like to buy my 1st skiff at age 58



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

I think I recently saw a poll on here that the avg MS'r is somewhere around 50...I'm 51...I think your in good company


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

justolerable said:


> Have owned bay boats and fish the Fripp Island SC, Beaufort SC area. I am selling my Tidewater 2110 and buying a family center console in the 24’ range for family fishing inshore or near wrecks and cruises etc. I really want a skiff to strictly fish shallow “ish” water., nothing pricey, in the 17-19’ range
> I fish food but by myself. I have never poled. Been guided several times and really just want your opinions on being 58 starting out on a skiff ownership. I will use the trolling motor plenty but intend to pole 40% of the time??. Pretty good shape 5’11” 195. But yea a 58 back doesn’t feel like 38. Should I take the leap?
> I realize just getting a guide every now then is a good option but I want to fish whenever I feel like it and work allows.
> From Southern VA so late to the game.


I think that anything that you can do to get out, fish, get a bit of exercise, will keep you young! Go for it!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome aboard. Sure, go for it. I've got nearly a decade on you and I still pole and enjoy it. Get the lightest pole you can afford...and buy Tylenol in bulk.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

I learned to pole at 69 (72 now), only do when alone as son likes to use trolling motor. Will say can only do when wind is low as our skiff, KW 1520, has high sides and is a wind catcher. Get an easy poled skiff and go for it.


----------



## POIRick (9 mo ago)

72, bad knees and back and hips, overweight with triple bypass and shot shoulders. Waiting on delivery
of my new simple skiff. Hull #8 . Crazy? Maybe. Live in the 10000 islands and the last few years ( Covid)
has seen this area get overrun on a daily basis. Need something more skinny than my Hobie skiff to get away from
the onslot of bay boats, Craig cats and jet ski’s .
As vast and fishy as it looks, the 90/10 rules still apply. I am trying to find new spots every day.
Go for it


----------



## justolerable (Jun 8, 2018)

Zika said:


> Welcome aboard. Sure, go for it. I've got nearly a decade on you and I still pole and enjoy it. Get the lightest pole you can afford...and buy Tylenol in bulk.


Thanks for the feedback to everyone that replied. Needed some reassurance to balance the wife’s input. I enjoy learning something new and will give it a go . Skiffs seem to hold value well so 
Nothing ventured nothing gained. I will pick something up and create some memories. Hopefully some good ones to offset the bonehead mistakes I will make. You all have created a great board here at MS. . Knowledgable and amiable. Rare qualities these days!


----------



## john1234 (Jun 8, 2014)

Sea Island Marine sells Mitzi Skiffs in Beaufort . Nice boats for a fair wage. The low country is God's country!


----------



## flatsmatt (10 mo ago)

You don't have to pole a skiff to own/fish a skiff. Other's seem to think you're doing this for exercise (maybe I missed that part) and if that's the case ... damn - go you! For exercise, I'd get a nice paddle board that I could also fish well. I know there are some truly small skiffs for one and a half people that pole easily but I personally wouldn't bother with one of those. Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## Mac 763 (11 mo ago)

Welcome.


----------



## justolerable (Jun 8, 2018)

john1234 said:


> Sea Island Marine sells Mitzi Skiffs in Beaufort . Nice boats for a fair wage. The low country is God's country!


I have dealt with Butler Marine, but will go by Sea Island next week when I am down there. Thanks for the heads up on the Mitzi. Are they similar to Salt Marsh-Heron, Ankona?


----------



## justolerable (Jun 8, 2018)

flatsmatt said:


> You don't have to pole a skiff to own/fish a skiff. Other's seem to think you're doing this for exercise (maybe I missed that part) and if that's the case ... damn - go you! For exercise, I'd get a nice paddle board that I could also fish well. I know there are some truly small skiffs for one and a half people that pole easily but I personally wouldn't bother with one of those. Good luck and enjoy!


Definitely not for the exercise. I spend all of my time in the creeks and rivers around Beaufort, Harbor River, Station Creek, Trunkards Inlet. The Tidewater 2110 drafts 12-13” and is awkward in tighter quarters. Gets tantalizingly close to the fish at times but not close enough. The 7-8ft tide cycle where I fish makes it especially tough. New adventure keeps me interested and the skiff allows the chance to fly fish more. Just need to get through a couple of family vacations this summer and pull the trigger on the skiff in August, or there about. Appreciate the input.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I am 55 and fish out of a Gladesman so I say go for it. It is basically a canoe with a cap.


----------



## Palma Sola (Jun 5, 2016)

Bought my BT Vengeance at 65 yrs old, and still getting after it, though maybe I will slow down next year!


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

The new Chittum Callemger will a an awesome skiff for easy poling / gas mileage (weight) and little rough water capability. Little expensive but awesome little boat.


----------



## doublehauler (Apr 21, 2012)

justolerable said:


> Have owned bay boats and fish the Fripp Island SC, Beaufort SC area. I am selling my Tidewater 2110 and buying a family center console in the 24’ range for family fishing inshore or near wrecks and cruises etc. I really want a skiff to strictly fish shallow “ish” water., nothing pricey, in the 17-19’ range
> I fish food but by myself. I have never poled. Been guided several times and really just want your opinions on being 58 starting out on a skiff ownership. I will use the trolling motor plenty but intend to pole 40% of the time??. Pretty good shape 5’11” 195. But yea a 58 back doesn’t feel like 38. Should I take the leap?
> I realize just getting a guide every now then is a good option but I want to fish whenever I feel like it and work allows.
> From Southern VA so late to the game.


You really need to get on a few skiffs and feel how tippy they are. In general the more tippy the skiff is the easier it is to pole. Think canoe. The wider and more stable the skiff the easier it is to pole. There is no right and wrong just what works for you. Being light helps a little but displacement is the name of the game. Shallow draft is nice but if your using a trolling motor a lot it doesn’t really matter. The trolling motor will draft more then the boat. Sissy bars might be a help as well


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Welcome and get after it. I'm 51 and fish 75+ days a year on my skiff, pushing my boys and my friends around the marsh. I'm not a guide, just a skiff and fly fishing junkie. Granted I live right on the water. You'll build up strength, balance and endurance. Don't try to grind out full days. Have fun.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Turned 550 in May and fish a gladesman


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Turned 550 in May and fish a gladesman
> View attachment 207792


55 damn thumb


----------



## Pro wader (Mar 26, 2018)

I was 55 when I bought my first "POLING "skiff. I had to stop comparing my poling technique to my son's and other youngsters. It is taking some time to get my poling legs under me, but what else have I got to do. I have to admit, I mostly cheat with a trolling motor when I'm by myself.

My skiff is a Sabine Micro. It's an aluminum hull that's just perfect for what I use it for.

Now that the kids are grown and gone, I can finally afford to do new things. LOL


----------

